# Sunken buttons help



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys. I noticed about a week ago that my volume rocker and power button have sunken in and are now nearly flush with the surrounding platic exterior of my phone. Both buttons are still perfectly functional, but I'm a bit concerned about the continuing functionality of them, particularly the power button. I'm not interested in apps to save on presses at all, but am wondering if someone has a link to a DIY fix? Thanks for any input.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rnot (Aug 19, 2011)

I know this works for fixing your power button, not sure if it is applicable to the volume rocker.... http://www.teambamf.net/topic/795-how-to-mod-your-power-button/

I used this on my power button and had no problems. I was nervous at first to take my TB apart but it's pretty easy if you're careful.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

rnot said:


> I know this works for fixing your power button, not sure if it is applicable to the volume rocker.... http://www.teambamf.net/topic/795-how-to-mod-your-power-button/
> 
> I used this on my power button and had no problems. I was nervous at first to take my TB apart but it's pretty easy if you're careful.


Thank you so much, that is exactly what I was looking for.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I know if you open up the case you can readjust it. There's just a few screws to remove from my experience of having to open it up for other things.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

yarly said:


> I know if you open up the case you can readjust it. There's just a few screws to remove from my experience of having to open it up for other things.


Yeah, you're right. My buttons were loose and sunken, but the fix seemed to work well, just had to be careful.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

